# Need help changing to salt water...



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a 45 gallon bowfront that I am thinking of changing to salt water. I have never had a saltwater tank and this will be my first. I am an ABSOLUTE beginner with this, so any help will be great. I would like to have sea anemenies and starter fish. First, I have several questions to ask:

1) Will a fluval 303 and an aquaclear 300 work for filtration? Can I use these filters? Any special type of media I need for them?
2) How many pounds of live sand do I need to buy?
3) How many live rocks should I get?
4) I was given an ultraviolet sterilizer similar to this one (top) http://www.aquanetics.com/products/uvsteri...ilizerindex.asp
Where do I place that and will it work for my tank? Does this connect to my filter somehow?
5) What kind of starter fish should I purchase?
6) Should I purchase a saltwater test kit? 
7) Is there anything else that I need to purchase?

Sorry for the numerous question, but I just wanted to make it right the first time around.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You sure you wanna switch to SW? They are expensive to start up. Not to mention one false error in your whole tank may be dead. How come your switching to SW? Got bored of Ps already?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you want to do a predator setup, use only live rock and coral chips as substrate...that much i know, you may be able to get one of the dwarf lions in there. Your tank needs to cycle for at least 4 weeks before you can put anything in there... Live rock will automatically cycle the tank The fish stores down here are 90% marine stock.. im thinking of switching over myself because saltwater is much more chalenging.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

if you are thinking of a reef tank at all, i can be of some assistance as i have been researching the hell out of it lately. if not, i have a few things i can still throw in... a uv sterilizer is generally used inline on a wet dry/sump return. i've heard of it used differently, but im not familiar of how to set it up. ask DonH. you only need live sand if you're doing a reef. otherwise, crushed coral should be fine. a saltwater test kit is important. if you have a freshwater, most tests should work fine, but you'll need a nitrate tests and high level pH. don't get an anemone until you have 6 months experience (preferably more). they are very difficult to keep in home aquariums though they are essentially immortal in the wild. if you are keeping a lot of fish or messy fish, a protein skimmer would be a good idea. a ro/di unit is also a good idea. if you do go ahead with anemones or coral, you're going to need to upgrade your lighting to a high power Power compact setup or a metal halide set up. as far as fish, get an idea of what you like and give some examples and we can let you know. do not get a mandarinfish/mandarin goby. they are beautiful, but need large tanks that have been established for a long time. dont get any cleaner wrasses. they are much much too important to be in home tanks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rday covered this well. I've found RO units to be very valuable for salt water. And, yes, anemones are not a beginner's animal. Take it slow and you're already on the right track with the live rock, it will help immensely with cycling and filtering your tank. Plus, if you get the right kind you may have some cool critters right off the bat! Good luck and be prepared for an initial shock to the pocketbook.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'd like to maybe start off with a lion fish in there and then later on if I decide that I can handle taking care of a saltwater tank, I would like to get a shark or ray. can I mix those? I know that the tank might be too small, but how long can I leave a baby shark or ray in there for? Oh, and I am not sick of piranhas at all. I just got rid of my cichlids that were in there and already have a 55gallon cycled for my new incoming rhom. Anyway, what is a ro/di unit you guys are talking about? And I know its ideal to use a wet/dry but what about using a fluval 303 and an aquaclear 300? Is it doable?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those filters are doable, a protein skimmer will eventually be quite useful for removing salt water wastes. RO is reverse osmosis, DeIO is deionized. I think just RO is enough for making the water you need. And don't get them through pet stores or even pet web sites, try ebay. Just make sure you get the right kind (ideally a 5-stage RO unit is nice).


----------

